# Just few quick questions about snail/shrimp



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Could a tiger nerite snail be ok in a heated and planted 1.5 gallon tank alone?
Yes, it'll be filtered with a 1-3 gallon tetra whisper filter. 

If not...

How many ghost shrimps should I add to a 1.5 gallon tank? (without a nerite snail) but if possible...




I wanted to know if it'd be okay.. I tried researching about it and found nothing. I'd thought to ask here.. 




Any advice would be appreciated ! 

(please be nice, no bashing!)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The snail has a pretty high bio load two to three shrimp sounds better. Why would you want to just keep shrimp and plants in such a small tank? If you add the snail do frequent water changes.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nerites I hear have a low bioload... Compared to larger snails like apple/mystery snails. Nerites are supposed to be smaller, eat more algae and have less bioload.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Laki said:


> Nerites I hear have a low bioload... Compared to larger snails like apple/mystery snails. Nerites are supposed to be smaller, eat more algae and have less bioload.


Exactly but that's what I thought and I was wondering if a nerite snail would be okay in filtered and heated, planted 1.5 gallon tank.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The snail has a pretty high bio load two to three shrimp sounds better. *Why would you want to just keep shrimp and plants in such a small tank?* If you add the snail do frequent water changes.



That's why I ask first.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Just the snail/shrimp on their own?? No fish? Definitely. You could keep multiple shrimp and probably a couple snails. 
A tank that size won't actually cycle properly or stay stable so you'll still want to clean it twice a week.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Laki said:


> Just the snail/shrimp on their own?? No fish? Definitely. You could keep multiple shrimp and probably a couple snails.
> A tank that size won't actually cycle properly or stay stable so you'll still want to clean it twice a week.


But they can be without a snail or shrimps. But could a tiger nerite snail thrive in a 1.5 gallon tank alone?

Is it possible? 


Thanks!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes. I've been keeping 11-13 pond snails in a butter container and my 3 assassins live in a betta cup. 
With proper water changes it's fine. A 1.5 is plenty of space provided he has enough food.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Laki said:


> Yes. I've been keeping 11-13 pond snails in a butter container and my 3 assassins live in a betta cup.
> With proper water changes it's fine. A 1.5 is plenty of space provided he has enough food.


Okay!  I do water changes all time and I can manage with that because I have three tanks... ahh. 




I might get 4 or 5 nerite snails and 4 snails will go to my betta tank and my another tank which is a community tank. The only one will go in a 1.5 gallon tank. I will be adding a driftwood and some small plants. 

Are the assassin snails hard to care? Do they breed in freshwater or?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think they breed in freshwater. I got mine off some guy off kijiji who had ALOT of them. He bought 3 I think and ended up with close to 100 before he started noticing he had so many!! lol
Mine don't eat pond snails. I tried starving them but nope, they'll only eat frozen bloodworms. It's annoying because that's the only reason I had the ponds. (I'm backwards and never had a problem to begin with)


----------

